# 2010 or 2011 Chorus 11 shifters?



## Spursrider (Jun 8, 2010)

I am looking to purchase Chorus 11 shifters and was given the option of either 2010 or 2011 versions at a price difference of US$40 more for 2011 version. 
I already have 2010 Record FD, RD and 2010 Chorus crankset and cassette. 
Apart from different decals, are there any other significant improvements in the 2011 version? Which one would you choose?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The cheaper one. You can't see the slightly different graphics from the saddle and your hand won't know the difference.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I heard that 2011 chorus shifters have bearings where as the 2009-2010 use bushings. I also thought Campy improved the durability of the 2011 shifter too, body and internal mechanism and also that the front derailleur shifting was a hair improved. Ergonomics are the same though. Maybe google for more detailed info.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

For what its worth, I like the shifting feel of my Athena 11 2010 Ultrashift with bushings more than my 2011 Record 11 with bearings. 

Then again I like the graphics on the 2011 Chorus shifters better...?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

mtnroadie said:


> For what its worth, I like the shifting feel of my Athena 11 2010 Ultrashift with bushings more than my 2011 Record 11 with bearings.
> 
> Then again I like the graphics on the 2011 Chorus shifters better...?


Yes, there is quite a difference between bushings- and bearings- spec'ed shifters. I personally like the feel of the bearings better, but that's my personal preference. The 2011 graphics is quite nice, +1 for vanity points ;-).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no...*



ejprez said:


> I heard that 2011 chorus shifters have bearings where as the 2009-2010 use bushings. I also thought Campy improved the durability of the 2011 shifter too, body and internal mechanism and also that the front derailleur shifting was a hair improved. Ergonomics are the same though. Maybe google for more detailed info.


Bushings were only used at the Centaur and lower level.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't know what the new levers are like. But I can tell you for sure that the 1st generation of Chorus 11 levers (front in particular) are not great. Too much force is required to move the FD and too far of a throw. FWIW, I would get the newer design just on the promise that it would be improved.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Spursrider said:


> I am looking to purchase Chorus 11 shifters and was given the option of either 2010 or 2011 versions at a price difference of US$40 more for 2011 version.
> I already have 2010 Record FD, RD and 2010 Chorus crankset and cassette.
> Apart from different decals, are there any other significant improvements in the 2011 version? Which one would you choose?


Improvements were made to the front shifting, at the lever IIRC, as well as the rear mech spring being stiffened up a tad too. 2011 saw chainrings redesigned to eliminate the inner part of the bolt, which IMO is a step back in terms of serviceability.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*wrong...*



flattire said:


> I don't know what the new levers are like. But I can tell you for sure that the 1st generation of Chorus 11 levers (front in particular) are not great. Too much force is required to move the FD and too far of a throw. FWIW, I would get the newer design just on the promise that it would be improved.


There is absolutely no difference in the lever throw of any ultrashift lever. It's also no longer than pre-2009 ergo levers. There have been no changes to shorten the throw.

I suspect that you have something installed properly. It should take 3 clicks of the finger lever to cover the full range of FD travel.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

C-40 said:


> Bushings were only used at the Centaur and lower level.


Prior to the mid-2009 change where all Ultrashift levers received ball bearings.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Prior to the mid-2009 change where all Ultrashift levers received ball bearings.


So does my 2010 Athena UT have ball bearings?

I always thought they were bushings.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

for $40 I'd go with the 2011 - I never believe if buying new going backwards in time - even the little tweaks make a difference and a year older is one year closer to becoming out of warranty or obsolete. FWIW.


----------



## vaetuning (Oct 1, 2009)

Spursrider said:


> I am looking to purchase Chorus 11 shifters and was given the option of either 2010 or 2011 versions at a price difference of US$40 more for 2011 version.
> I already have 2010 Record FD, RD and 2010 Chorus crankset and cassette.
> Apart from different decals, are there any other significant improvements in the 2011 version? Which one would you choose?


Hi 

By all means - buy the newer version!!

Having used the first 11 speed groups, and now using the new 11 speed groups, I must say that the newer version shifts better, and is way easier to adjust spot on!!
I hear the same statements among the riders I have contact with, when I build & service their bikes!!

Actually, I think that Campy 11 speed could be the best shifting groupsets out there right now!?

Yours Respectfully

Mads


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

> There is absolutely no difference in the lever throw of any ultrashift lever.


I have been used to riding with Chorus 10 for the last ten years. I have had the 11 speed stuff on for a year and a half. The throw seems longer but that is probably just my perception as the force needed to move the chain is substantially higher combined with the fact that it is more difficult to get my fingers securely on the lever. I have played with the FD position quite a bit with no improvement. The stops are set tight, just out of range so there is no chain rub. The shifting actually works solidly, never throws off or anything but it just doesn't move onto the big ring as smoothly and quickly as my old set up. Shifting to the inner ring is fine, so I think the cables are nice and free. It works, but...

The RD shifting is satisfactory, maybe a little harder. What I do like with the new 11 speed stuff is the super quiet chain (both Campy and KMC) and the outstanding brakes!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*more...*

Campy issued info in 2009 that states the front shifting effort was reduced by 18% with ultrashift. I'd check to be sure that you have the FD cable clamped properly. There is a way to do it that really increases the force. If it's done properly, it take 3 clicks of the finger lever to cover the full range of travel. Using more clicks usually means that the cable tension is inadequate, which will increase the lever travel.


----------

